# What the Mafia stands for::::::



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Decided to make it's own thread




Here is what the Mafia stands for :

The love and Passion to coon hunt a blue dog no matter what happens or what other people say.......

To better the breed and preserve it rich past and to pass on the love of blue dogs to the younger generation....

Yes some of the Members have other breeds that they hunt other game with but not coons.......

If ya wanna be in the Mafia you MUST be loyal to the blue dog when coon huntin PERIOD NO IF THIS OR THAT.. No fence riding ..... EITHER YOU HUNT BLUE DOGS OR NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So with that said I know I have stepped on some toes here but you know what I don't care cause the Sun will come up and go down the next day and so on till the good Lord decides it's time


Time to come clean and see who is a TRUE Blue Dog Mafia member

I am !!!!!!!


Hey Tacos and Dawg the hunt is still a go .....
I will be able to hunt Saturday nite


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 19, 2009)

Good thread..I was just thinking of starting something like this to see what this was really about.

Well I will say this:

I am a blue dog man and look forward to hopefully adding to the breed and to bring young folks into the sport using Blue dogs.

With that said I am a coon hunter and want to add to the sport just as much as the breed. If people I hunt with want to hunt a Red dog, purple dog, orange dog, etc...I dont care. I know what I like and hunt. 

I am looking to make friends not enemies in this sport. So if your saying I can only be around Blue dogs to be in it then no. If you are seriously looking to make the BDM something special for those who are Blue dog people..I am in and would like to get something going. If its just a bunch of ruckus and dividing between hunters than I am gonna have to decline. I love Blue dogs, but I love coon hunting more.

We are still leaving tomorrow to come down for a weekend of hutning.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 19, 2009)

Well fellows it looks like im not a true mafia member, beings that i have a walker here now. But guess what "WHO GIVES A RATS RUMP". Its funny to me how ppl get on here and run off at the mouth that dont even actually hunt. And yes Taco this is all a big sceme between blue dog hunters and other breed hunters. If you dont hunt a blutick they criticize and want hunt with ya. I will hunt what ever trees them ricky's and if you don't like it or say u want to kick me out of the mafia then i will be more than happy to let yall have it because its all a crock of bull anyways. I know this thread was pointed directly at me and if it hurts anyones feelings all i have to say is build a bridge and get over it. 
Thanks, Chase & Good Hunting!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 19, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Good thread..I was just thinking of starting something like this to see what this was really about.
> 
> Well I will say this:
> 
> ...



We don't care what other people hunt :::: to each his own .....

What I was sayin is that to be in the Mafia you must be true and blue .........


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> Well fellows it looks like im not a true mafia member, beings that i have a walker here now. But guess what "WHO GIVES A RATS RUMP". Its funny to me how ppl get on here and run off at the mouth that dont even actually hunt. And yes Taco this is all a big sceme between blue dog hunters and other breed hunters. If you dont hunt a blutick they criticize and want hunt with ya. I will hunt what ever trees them ricky's and if you don't like it or say u want to kick me out of the mafia then i will be more than happy to let yall have it because its all a crock of bull anyways. I know this thread was pointed directly at me and if it hurts anyones feelings all i have to say is build a bridge and get over it.
> Thanks, Chase & Good Hunting!!




No Chase you were not the only one this post was directed 2 ....

you remember back when we hunted blue dogs and that was it...........

I told you when I started blue was my only way to coon hunt .. Yes I do not hunt as much as you but then again I have alot more in life and Family to take care of than you also ... Yes Dixie has not been hunted as much as me and willcox would have liked her to have been .....

I have told you in the past that I don't mind huntin with other breeds that other people bring , but will never own anything that I coon hunt with but a Bluetick

I ain't mad at no one just statin the Mafia facts


Ain't gotta build a bridge cause I know what side I'm on
Jimmy D


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 19, 2009)

Thats all good but seems like people who are friends are heading to "were" friends. Yall are big boys though and yall can work it out among yall self.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 19, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> We don't care what other people hunt :::: to each his own .....
> 
> What I was sayin is that to be in the Mafia you must be true and blue .........



Well im not in the mafia then i guess!


Who was the one goin to the hunts and repesenting the so called mafia, who was catchin all the slack night in and night out, who was the one that was takin up for the mafia when all the walker boys was making you mad???????????


In my opinion i dont think you have a say so in this!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 19, 2009)

Im goin to sit back and sip on my mason jar...lets hear it boys.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> Well im not in the mafia then i guess!
> 
> 
> Who was the one goin to the hunts and repesenting the so called mafia, who was catchin all the slack night in and night out, who was the one that was takin up for the mafia when all the walker boys was making you mad???????????
> ...



Yes it was you goin to the hunts and doin all the leg work , but you run us down when we were not around....

yes I do have a say so ,I was the one that started the Mafia just for fun on here but it can be even bigger than this if we stick together as BLUE TICK  hunters and owners(Ok before you say it) part owners


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 19, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Thats all good but seems like people who are friends are heading to "were" friends. Yall are big boys though and yall can work it out among yall self.



I ain't mad at anyone ....


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 19, 2009)

Lets get over the hump and make it something. I will do my part if there is one.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 19, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Lets get over the hump and make it something. I will do my part if there is one.



This weekend we will talk and get the ball rollin ....

To tell ya'll the truth I would love for P-slim to be a part of this for real...........


If you look back at nearly all my post all I've done is defend the Blue dogs , yes some like Gdawg and Thomas Gose I have egged it on but they seam to be really good people and can take it just like they can dish it out


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 19, 2009)

Alright then one big happy blue family


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 20, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Alright then one big happy blue family



I aint mad at anyone either, I want to know when i have run you down, come on and tell me i dont think its possible i havent said anything about any of yall that i havent said to your face, all this boils down to is the picking and playing around has escalded to something it shouldnt be!! I can get along with anybody but if u gona get your panies in a wad because someone is hunting a dog of another color then you need to grow up! Thats what all this is about and if thats how its gona be then HECK WITH THE MAFIA. U dont have to hunt with me or my dogs cause i know there not as good as any of yalls but they suit me and thats all that matters. So with that being said its 4:36 am and i just got home from hunting my SORRY dogs and im going deer huntin in 2 hrs and that means im gettin a nap!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 20, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> I aint mad at anyone either, I want to know when i have run you down, come on and tell me i dont think its possible i havent said anything about any of yall that i havent said to your face, all this boils down to is the picking and playing around has escalded to something it shouldnt be!! I can get along with anybody but if u gona get your panies in a wad because someone is hunting a dog of another color then you need to grow up! Thats what all this is about and if thats how its gona be then HECK WITH THE MAFIA. U dont have to hunt with me or my dogs cause i know there not as good as any of yalls but they suit me and thats all that matters. So with that being said its 4:36 am and i just got home from hunting my SORRY dogs and im going deer huntin in 2 hrs and that means im gettin a nap!!!



Never said a word about your dogs son .....

Heck mine ain't even a coon dog just a lil blue jip that thinks she is.....


----------



## all ticked up (Nov 20, 2009)

the day i need something other than a bluetick is the day i stop coon huntin


----------



## curdogs4sure (Nov 21, 2009)

P-slim if you get kicked out of the BDM me and alfalfa will let you join our HE-MAN WOMAN HATTERS CLUB im sure buckwheat will not mind at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HEEEE-HEEEE                   P.S   Bring any color dog you want LOL


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 21, 2009)

curdogs4sure said:


> P-slim if you get kicked out of the BDM me and alfalfa will let you join our HE-MAN WOMAN HATTERS CLUB im sure buckwheat will not mind at all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  HEEEE-HEEEE                   P.S   Bring any color dog you want LOL



Otay buckwheat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 21, 2009)

*Blue Mafia Midgets!*

Hey Taco, can my BLUEBERRY BLUETICK BEAGLES become official members???


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 21, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Otay buckwheat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just got in from hunting with the tacos put 1 up and that was about it but we had fun, hope the mafia can put them in more coons than i did, we seen some layin up but they just wasnt stirring, last nite ol hub put 3 up and walker had a circle, tonite it was exact opposite


----------



## coontreeinhook (Nov 21, 2009)

I am confused... why does it matter what kind of dogs people have in their kennel? It's obvious yall have a preference for blueticks but why does it matter if the man also has a walker? Isn't this whole thing about just looking at a set of eyes in the tree? Hunting a walker is not hurting the sport of coon hunting or the bluetick breed?


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 21, 2009)

coontreeinhook said:


> I am confused... why does it matter what kind of dogs people have in their kennel? It's obvious yall have a preference for blueticks but why does it matter if the man also has a walker? Isn't this whole thing about just looking at a set of eyes in the tree? Hunting a walker is not hurting the sport of coon hunting or the bluetick breed?



THANK YOU!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 21, 2009)

BLUE DOG MAFIA


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 21, 2009)

coontreeinhook said:


> I am confused... why does it matter what kind of dogs people have in their kennel? It's obvious yall have a preference for blueticks but why does it matter if the man also has a walker? Isn't this whole thing about just looking at a set of eyes in the tree? Hunting a walker is not hurting the sport of coon hunting or the bluetick breed?



to each his own >>>>>>

Ya'll just don't get it do ya'll


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## rabbit hunter (Nov 21, 2009)

yall so crazy just like when we were kids, picking and having fun,  and the next thing you know someones feelings gets hurt then  they are mad, the old saying is if you cant take it dont dish it out,


----------



## holler tree (Nov 22, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> to each his own >>>>>>
> 
> Ya'll just don't get it do ya'll



I think I get it. its kinda like betting on the falcons to win the super bowl . you hope they will but deep down you know it aint gonna happen.


----------



## willcox (Nov 22, 2009)

took the tacos out 2nite. ran out of fingers and toes to keep count but i think it was 3 coons ,couple of maybes , and mine stole the show with 2 possums. 
ha beat  you to it wells
 i am proud!!!  takes a special dog to do the kinda job my 2 did on those slicktails


----------



## willcox (Nov 22, 2009)

all ticked up said:


> the day i need something other than a bluetick is the day i stop coon huntin


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 22, 2009)

willcox said:


> took the tacos out 2nite. ran out of fingers and toes to keep count but i think it was 3 coons ,couple of maybes , and mine stole the show with 2 possums.
> ha beat  you to it wells
> i am proud!!!  takes a special dog to do the kinda job my 2 did on those slicktails



Sounds like ya'll had a blast 

Sorry I missed it but maybe next time we get together I will not be in Pecans....


----------



## mountainarcher (Nov 22, 2009)

Im gonna jump in here where I don't belong Cause I no longer coon hunt.Seems to me the BDM is scared of them blue dogs gettin schooled by another breed.Yall seem to be afraid of them walkers,WHEW,lord I hope some ole boy don't show up with a good PLOTT or MT.CUR. Them blue dogs won't know what hit em.Lol


----------



## all ticked up (Nov 22, 2009)

willcox said:


> took the tacos out 2nite. ran out of fingers and toes to keep count but i think it was 3 coons ,couple of maybes , and mine stole the show with 2 possums.
> ha beat  you to it wells
> i am proud!!!  takes a special dog to do the kinda job my 2 did on those slicktails



yea i had a good time aint laughed that hard in a long time J J didn't look his best last nite think he was liking ms tacos gyp sure liked the way her booty smelled anyhow smacked him on the noggin then he hooked up like he was supposed to and of course my tree was a big one didn't know that trees still grew that big don't even know what kinda tree it was still think i got DRY HOLED though lol


----------



## willcox (Nov 22, 2009)

mountainarcher said:


> Im gonna jump in here where I don't belong Cause I no longer coon hunt.Seems to me the BDM is scared of them blue dogs gettin schooled by another breed.Yall seem to be afraid of them walkers,WHEW,lord I hope some ole boy don't show up with a good PLOTT or MT.CUR. Them blue dogs won't know what hit em.Lol



your first sentence says it all. as far as being scared of taking a schooling by another breed aint no fear here bud. dont mind taking a tail wooping as long as its from a coon dog.  the whole little public cat fight here was over a group of blue dog hunters that were going to get together and hunt. one that has some blue dogs but is also hunting a walker for another fellow said he wanted to bring the walker. some of us felt that he should hunt his blue dogs since it was a little blue dog gathering. no fear of the walker and nothing against her either.  just prefered the guy hunt his blue dogs. kinda like if you and a bunch of your arrow making buddies get together to show off your shafts and one fellow wants to bring some he picked up somewhere else instead of his own.   back to the first sentence though.you might want to keep in mind that i really dont think you want this bunch of misfits taking over yalls stick and string forum . your buddies might not appreciate a hostile takeover.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 22, 2009)

holler tree said:


> I think I get it. its kinda like betting on the falcons to win the super bowl . you hope they will but deep down you know it aint gonna happen.



I could care less if the yard birds win a football game or not , but unless you have a passion for Blue dog then you my friend are clueless also


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 22, 2009)

mountainarcher said:


> Im gonna jump in here where I don't belong Cause I no longer coon hunt.Seems to me the BDM is scared of them blue dogs gettin schooled by another breed.Yall seem to be afraid of them walkers,WHEW,lord I hope some ole boy don't show up with a good PLOTT or MT.CUR. Them blue dogs won't know what hit em.Lol



Send all the Plotts and mount me curs ya want we will be glad to hunt against them 

The mafia is not scared to hunt against other breeds just will never own other breeds to coon hunt with....

I'm sure your a top NOTCH fellow but , don't stick your nose in this if ya ain't got a Dog in the fight


----------



## holler tree (Nov 22, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I could care less if the yard birds win a football game or not , but unless you have a passion for Blue dog then you my friend are clueless also



I'm gonna be honest with ya. I like a coon dog no matter what the breed. I've been coon hunting since I was big enough to go. its my dads passion and one of mine as well. I competition hunted hard for many yrs and out of all that time I can honestly tell you I ran across one blue dog that I would call a coon dog and it was at a bluetick sectional in dodge county yrs ago. I use to hate to see them on a cast with me because I knew as soon as we cut them loose the babbling was gonna start and the handler was gonna strike off it. another think I didnt like about alot of them was the fact that they were either way too slow on a track or get hung up on a track that they couldnt do anything with. now I'm not saying they are all bad I just had alot of bad encounters with them. that one of the reasons I was hoping yall would come up here and show me something. since that didnt happen I guess I'm gonna have to come and go hunting at one of your competition hunts since yall arent keen on hunting anything but blue on a pleasure hunt.


btw I picked english as my breed because night after night my dad was puttin a whoopin on my walkers with his ENGLISH POWER !!!


----------



## willcox (Nov 22, 2009)

holler tree said:


> I'm gonna be honest with ya. I like a coon dog no matter what the breed. I've been coon hunting since I was big enough to go. its my dads passion and one of mine as well. I competition hunted hard for many yrs and out of all that time I can honestly tell you I ran across one blue dog that I would call a coon dog and it was at a bluetick sectional in dodge county yrs ago. I use to hate to see them on a cast with me because I knew as soon as we cut them loose the babbling was gonna start and the handler was gonna strike off it. another think I didnt like about alot of them was the fact that they were either way too slow on a track or get hung up on a track that they couldnt do anything with. now I'm not saying they are all bad I just had alot of bad encounters with them. that one of the reasons I was hoping yall would come up here and show me something. since that didnt happen I guess I'm gonna have to come and go hunting at one of your competition hunts since yall arent keen on hunting anything but blue on a pleasure hunt.
> 
> 
> btw I picked english as my breed because night after night my dad was puttin a whoopin on my walkers with his ENGLISH POWER !!!



are you sure these werent blue english you were hunting against? funny how your description sounds like  a walker dog to me. ive been with a few average english just never seen one that set me on fire. something about the weak mouths turns me offop2:


----------



## SHADOWRUNNER1812 (Nov 22, 2009)

*the real meaning to the word mafia*

the real word for mafia is  LA COSA NOSTRA, is what they call the real mafia in italy, an every one uses it in this country very casually not really under standing the real meaning of what they  really stand for , its find to use the word to show how tight of a family unit all of your are about your breed of dog. but the real word means some thing totally different  than what the word mafia means, mafia is what this country dubbed the la cosa nostra back in the time when we had gangsters in this country , i dont no if the goverment could not pronounce the real word or not,because the old time mafia as american called them  did not call them selves mafia, an they where then an are now as tight as ever, an very silent about what they do or dont do  ,one never knows who is on gon an one never knows whos gonna see what is being said , its really good that you all like the blue ticks an you are strong about your breed , but their are many other breeds an every one likes their own breed , no matter what but the real la cosa nostra allows it to be their way or the high way, you all have a fine day enjoy your breed of dog    an you stay tight as a family unit because down the road the road may run out an the ones youve jumped bad with may be the only real friends you had , when you jumped bad with them because they also liked other breeds?


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 22, 2009)

DOGLADY1953 said:


> the real word for mafia is  LA COSA NOSTRA, is what they call the real mafia in italy, an every one uses it in this country very casually not real under standing the real meaning of what they  really stand for , its find to use the word to show how tight of a family unit all of your are about your breed of dog. but the real word means some thing totally different  than what the word mafia means, mafia is what this country dubbed the la cosa nostra back in the time when we had gangsters in this country , i dont no if the goverment could not pronounce the real word or not,because the old time mafia as american called them  did not call them selves mafia, an they where then an are now as tight as ever, an very silent about what they do or dont do  ,one never knows who is on gon an one never knows whos gonna see what is being said , its really good that you all like the blue ticks an you are strong about your breed , but their are many other breeds an every one likes their own breed , no matter what but the real la cosa nostra allows it to be their way or the high way, you all have a fine day enjoy your breed of dog    an you stay tight as a family unit because down the road the road may run out an the ones youve jumped bad with may be the only real friends you had , when you jumped bad with them because they also liked other breeds?



and there that is.... the bdm is getting recognition from all over the forum. BDM members, ya'll be careful, never know when one of the other breed hunters might roll up into your yard in one of the old gangster mobiles and shoot the whole place up


----------



## willcox (Nov 22, 2009)

whew!!! glad i got out when i did !! just pure luck i reckon. i sure feel bad for them now that the mother country is in on this!! for the record i be rolling on my own now . done had all the tats covered and everything. heck i guess i gonna swap breeds now too just to be safe


----------



## holler tree (Nov 22, 2009)

willcox said:


> are you sure these werent blue english you were hunting against? funny how your description sounds like  a walker dog to me. ive been with a few average english just never seen one that set me on fire. something about the weak mouths turns me offop2:



lol, oh no you didnt !!!!  they aint got weak mouths theyre just alot deeper than the bluetick standing under your feet.  something about a dog getting first strike and last tree every drop just doesnt do it for me.  I'll be the first to tell ya I aint got no barn burner but he manages to get up under a coon from time to time. you boys would love him. big ball mouth on track and steady chop on tree. super cold nose and can drift a track right on out. heck he might be the dog yall could use to bring them bluedogs right on around. I'll let yall make a cross to him free of charge and eventually you might be able to breed the red out of them.
seriously though I would like to hunt with you guys sometime. whens your next UKC


----------



## all ticked up (Nov 22, 2009)

man there are some winners out there


----------



## DEAD EYE (Nov 22, 2009)

willcox said:


> are you sure these werent blue english you were hunting against? funny how your description sounds like  a walker dog to me. ive been with a few average english just never seen one that set me on fire. something about the weak mouths turns me offop2:


YOU DON'T GET OUT MUCH DO YOU WILCOX ?


----------



## curdogs4sure (Nov 22, 2009)

Boys i realy like a good blue dog, But fact is there just not around here anymore a blue dog is what got me into coon hunting but now if blue dogs was all i had to comp hunt blue dogs is what would take me out of it. But honestly in the back of my mind im always looking for the right blue dog. I drew a cast of two blue dogs and my walker the other and my walker was like a kid in a candy store them boys needed a 5 hour tree closing rule instead of 5 minutes. Yeah, i agree TO EACH HIS OWN and i know what i will own untill yall quit preaching about blue dogs and start breeding the best to the best and get me some decent pups to work with.  Good luck


----------



## willcox (Nov 22, 2009)

holler tree: i always figured that you english guys were the smartest cause yall can breed  a little blue in anytime you want and it wont look that obvious. 
dead eye: they wont let me out much ever since the incident but i cant discuss that due to gag orders lol 
curdogs4SALE: i sure hope somebody comes up with a blue dog before long that will suit you . your comment about breeding the best to the best is true my friend of all breeds .

fellows i hate the same kind of dog that yall are talking about . dont care what color he is. and there are plenty of blues to fit yalls descriptions i know but they dont last long around here. worm bait is what they make.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 22, 2009)

So that explains the flower that was thrown in my truck the other nite when I left my window down

It was a payed hit on the Blue Dog Mafia

Whats next they gonna come and steal my pecans and cut my grass 

I just went to Wally world and bought a combination lock and put on my blue dogs chain . But if ya gonna steal her don't cut the chain just take her collar off please


Blue Dog Mafia

Nite the enforcer


----------



## holler tree (Nov 22, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> So that explains the flower that was thrown in my truck the other nite when I left my window down
> 
> It was a payed hit on the Blue Dog Mafia
> 
> ...



  I bet right about now my wife wishes someone would come steal our pecans.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 22, 2009)

DOGLADY1953 said:


> the real word for mafia is  LA COSA NOSTRA, is what they call the real mafia in italy, an every one uses it in this country very casually not really under standing the real meaning of what they  really stand for , its find to use the word to show how tight of a family unit all of your are about your breed of dog. but the real word means some thing totally different  than what the word mafia means, mafia is what this country dubbed the la cosa nostra back in the time when we had gangsters in this country , i dont no if the goverment could not pronounce the real word or not,because the old time mafia as american called them  did not call them selves mafia, an they where then an are now as tight as ever, an very silent about what they do or dont do  ,one never knows who is on gon an one never knows whos gonna see what is being said , its really good that you all like the blue ticks an you are strong about your breed , but their are many other breeds an every one likes their own breed , no matter what but the real la cosa nostra allows it to be their way or the high way, you all have a fine day enjoy your breed of dog    an you stay tight as a family unit because down the road the road may run out an the ones youve jumped bad with may be the only real friends you had , when you jumped bad with them because they also liked other breeds?



You are the 2nd one to tell me this I also got a pm today about (You never know who is in the Mafia on GON).....

Looks like the real Mafia has took over the pooper scooper bussiness ......

I think that stick and string fellow that posted earlier might have something going on also


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 22, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> You are the 2nd one to tell me this I also got a pm today about (You never know who is in the Mafia on GON).....
> 
> Looks like the real Mafia has took over the pooper scooper bussiness ......
> 
> I think that stick and string fellow that posted earlier might have something going on also


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 22, 2009)

holler tree said:


> I bet right about now my wife wishes someone would come steal our pecans.



Tell me about it today was my first day off in 32 days but hey Pecans do pay the bills at my house......


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 23, 2009)

We had a great time hunting with the "MAFIA" this weekend! Looking forward to getting together again sometime soon!!



as for other people jumping in here... all I can say is 




BLUE DOG MAFIA


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 23, 2009)

Look at what them little Blue dogs can stir up...some of the craziest people on the forum.

But seriously yall are missing it. Its about blue dog people hanging out and keeping it blue. You wouldnt take a Camero to a Mustang Club would ya? 




Yall better watch out before someone...


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 23, 2009)

BTW Jimmy, I met your son at Wal Mart. Told him yall look just alike.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 25, 2009)

This got a little quiet in here boys...I know yall havent been too busy coon hunting to reply..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 25, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> This got a little quiet in here boys...I know yall havent been too busy coon hunting to reply..



The only four letter word I hate to use WORK is all that is goin on here ......

goin Deer huntin in the am then some dove around dinner time then some ducks before dark and hopefully maybe might run Ole Dixie after dark.....

Gonna try and make a 4 some all in one day


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 25, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> The only four letter word I hate to use WORK is all that is goin on here ......
> 
> goin Deer huntin in the am then some dove around dinner time then some ducks before dark and hopefully maybe might run Ole Dixie after dark.....
> 
> Gonna try and make a 4 some all in one day



Well in that case... good hunting!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Well in that case... good hunting!



Gotta make the best of your only day off in 2 1/2 months....


----------



## willcox (Nov 25, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Gotta make the best of your only day off in 2 1/2 months....



ARE YOU GONNA USE A GUN OR JUST UGLY EVERYTHING TO DEATH THERE JIMBO?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 25, 2009)

willcox said:


> ARE YOU GONNA USE A GUN OR JUST UGLY EVERYTHING TO DEATH THERE JIMBO?



Both I'm sure cause ole Tater is gonna do the shootin .....

hope ole mossy horns steps out cause I wanna see Tater shake , but a slick head will do cause we be huntin for the hungry (US) 


My and K.C. are gonna shoot some dove also till we run out of shells .... 

How hard is it to hit a dove with a 22 I got plenty of bullets

Then I'm gonna try and lay the smack down on the Quacks in the dried up beaver pond ... (Thanks Paw-in -law)....


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 26, 2009)

Well good luck. Have always to duck hunt but never have.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 26, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Both I'm sure cause ole Tater is gonna do the shootin .....
> 
> hope ole mossy horns steps out cause I wanna see Tater shake , but a slick head will do cause we be huntin for the hungry (US)
> 
> ...



sure is hard to keep it legal when you duck hunt in the pm hours!!! You wouldnt shoot a duck coming to a roost would ya? If your ok with it so am I!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 26, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> sure is hard to keep it legal when you duck hunt in the pm hours!!! You wouldnt shoot a duck coming to a roost would ya? If your ok with it so am I!


Who are you Thomas ???? (MR GREEN JEANS)
never said I had Morals did I

Did not fire a shot before or after legal hours thank you sirnot a roost hole but a dang good feeding hole if ya know what I mean

Son missed a nice tall tine 8pt this am(stand was shakin harder then the pecan shaker I drive can shake a pecan tree) , and me and my other son went dove huntin but got to the pnut field 2 late they must have feed about 1 or 2 today cause they where all leaving the field about 3:30 when we got there


Yes willcox I wore a hat , did not wanna get caught shinin dove in the middle of the afternoon


----------



## willcox (Nov 27, 2009)

shoulda wore a sack you might have had better luck.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 27, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> never said I had Morals did I



You and me both! Momma always said the only thing i was good at was hiding my !$@t eatin grin once i got caught!!!!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 27, 2009)

Hopefully in DEC well try to come back down there..maybe Jimmy will be done shakin trees and go hunt.

You gonna let Tater bring his dog?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 27, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Hopefully in DEC well try to come back down there..maybe Jimmy will be done shakin trees and go hunt.
> 
> You gonna let Tater bring his dog?



Shake shake shake 

Naw Tater's dog only knows tree rats


----------

